# Dégraisser le mammouth



## Giulia2213

Buenos días:

Expression de Claude Allègre en juin 1997, à l'époque où il était ministre de l'Éducation Nationale.
Lien d'archive : Allègre, le monsieur muscle du «mammouth». Le ministre de l'Education tente de calmer l'irritation des syndicats.

Pero, no tengo ninguna expresión tan idiomatica equivalente en español por evocar la idea de hacer recortes de personal
Enlace en frances: dégraisser le mammouth — Wiktionnaire

Mi intento: "desgrasar el mammut" todavía no me sueña muy natural...

¿Ideas idiomaticas?


Gracias


----------



## chlapec

Bon, en Espagne on parle fréquemment du besoin de "*adelgazar la Administración*" , mais on ne compare pas l'"Administración" à un animal.


----------



## Giulia2213

Merci 

*"Adelgazar"* pour faire maigrir une administration, une entreprise, ça colle bien à l'idée du dégraissage au sens de couper dans les effectifs.


----------



## Winette

Esta expresión  se dio a conocer   por C. Allègre   en efecto  ... él la empleó   sorprendiendo  a todos en  el mundo de la enseñanza.

Puede ser que él  la inventó   a partir   de  la idea de mamut   que   alude a algo antiguo-   antediluviano

" desengrasar  (  o desgrasar ) el mamut_ " _se puede dejar así  ¿no?    ya que fue una  manera  muy personal  de ilustrar  la  voluntad del gobierno de  quitarle el polvo ( desempolvar  - _dépoussiérer  _-) el sistema educativo . Reducción de personal y modernización del sistema.

Sino -adelgazar* - *como lo propone *Chlapec  * no está mal ya que alude a una pérdida de grasa


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Giulia2213 said:


> Pero, no tengo ninguna expresión tan idiomatica equivalente en español por evocar la idea de hacer recortes de personal
> Enlace en frances: dégraisser le mammouth — Wiktionnaire
> 
> Mi intento: "desgrasar el mammut" todavía no me sueña muy natural...
> 
> ¿Ideas idiomaticas?



Nuestro diccionario da como traducción 



*dégraisser le mammouth* _loc v__figuré_ (diminuer le nombre de salariés)recortar el personal, hacer recortes de personal _loc verb_  (_eufemismo_)recortar gastos, reducir gastos _loc verb_


Ahora bien, no sé si valdría una expresión utilizada por un político español, Manuel Azaña, en un contexto muy parecido:

«Las tardanzas burocráticas me encocoran. No basta la reorganización de los servicios que hice el año pasado; hay que *meter más el bisturí*, para *aligerar este armatoste*»

En algunos casos, se habla de  la Administración Pública como un (gran) dinosaurio:



> En este caso, la Administración resulta ser un “gran dinosaurio” que, por la ausencia de una hoja de ruta con cierta perspectiva estable de futuro, nos vuelve a remitir a la situación de ineficacia e ineficiencia.


Algunas notas sobre lo ineficiente de la Administración Pública | Politicahora.es

..





> . pero aun así la maquinaria estatal sigue siendo ese gran dinosaurio de lentos movimientos...


https://www.computing.es/siteresources/files/754/45.pdf

También es cierto que en España, lo normal y habitual es hablar de *tijeretazo a la administración.*


----------



## Giulia2213

¡Las tres últimas me encantan!
Especialmente "*aligerar el armatoste*" 



> Puede ser que él la inventó a partir de la idea de mamut que alude a algo antiguo- antediluviano


¡Claro! Lo entiendo así, igual al dinosaurio  Similar tambien al armatoste, que tambien es engombrente como un mammut 



> También es cierto que en España, lo normal y habitual es hablar de *tijeretazo a la administración.*


 ¿Podría extenderse a una empresa tambien? Tipo empresa publica-privada con burocracias demasiado engorrosas (pienso a _EDF_, empresa francesa de electricidad, todavía hay más).

¿Se podrían añadir estas traducciones a la entrada del diccionario "*dégraisser le mammouth*"?
Me parecen ir mejor a la traducción porqué son del mismo registro de lengua.
Son españolas pero, podrían ser entendibles en America Latina ¿no crées?

Por el formato, hice al mejor con el smartphone porqué hace demasiado calor para encender el ordenador.

Edit : j'ai proposé vos traductions pour le dictionnaire, très supérieures à mon avis  French to Spanish - "Dégraisser le mammouth"


----------



## Giulia2213

Con la idea de la administración demasiado engorrosa y lenta, la frase "Pour une fois,* le mammouth *a anticipé !"

Tambien el ministero de la Educación frances 
Que por una vez, anticipa un problema potencial de logística con un posible deber quedarse a casa  otra vez con la pandemia, para los estudiantes como para los profesores 

Expresión derivada de "*dégraisser le mammouth*" y pasada en la lengua corriente (no puedo añadir el enlace de la busqueada Google con mi navegador) : [mammouth administration] en palabras claves


----------



## GURB

Cuando el ministro Allègre empleó dicha expresión los periodistas  españoles la tradujeron por:* aligerar "el mamut" *sobre el modelo de_ aligerar la plantilla_, siendo el mamut una metáfora que alude a la educación nacional y su enorme plantilla que él se proponía recortar, aligerar. Usó lo del mamut por ser un animal conocido por su enorme tamaño y también porque en aquel entonces existía una cadena de hipermercados que se llamaba mammouth y esloganes como "mamut aplasta los precios" etc...Así que su metáfora era entendida perfectamente por todos los franceses.
Un saludo


----------



## Giulia2213

Athos de Tracia said:


> Ahora bien, no sé si valdría una expresión utilizada por un político español, Manuel Azaña, en un contexto muy parecido:
> 
> «Las tardanzas burocráticas me encocoran. No basta la reorganización de los servicios que hice el año pasado; hay que *meter más el bisturí*, para *aligerar este armatoste*»



Fuente:  https://www.boe.es/biblioteca_juridica/abrir_pdf.php?id=PUB-DH-2016-29  p. 211

De nada 

Hablando del Ejército por este contexto español 




GURB said:


> Cuando el ministro Allègre empleó dicha expresión los periodistas  españoles la tradujeron por:* aligerar "el mamut" *sobre el modelo de_ aligerar la plantilla_, siendo el mamut una metáfora que alude a la educación nacional y su enorme plantilla que él se proponía recortar, aligerar. Usó lo del mamut por ser un animal conocido por su enorme tamaño y también porque en aquel entonces existía una cadena de hipermercados que se llamaba mammouth y esloganes como "mamut aplasta los precios" etc...Así que su metáfora era entendida perfectamente por todos los franceses.
> Un saludo


 Verdad tambien.
Pero, ¿que dices del equivalente "*el dinosaurio*"? Que ya existe en español.
Unica diferencia que veo es que "*dinosaurio*" hace piensar a algo antediluviano mientras "*mammut*" hace piensar a algo de tamaño grande.
¿Quizás me equivoco?

Si piensas al tamaño grande, estoy casi segura que "*armatoste*" encajaría perfectamente. Esta entrada dice todo armatoste - Diccionario Español-Francés WordReference.com

Edit: por la cadena de supermercados a la cual te refieres, creo que necesite una nota de traducción porqué no me acuerdo que hubiese esta cadena fuera de Francia. Voy a echar un ojo a ver si hubiera fuera de Francia. Déjame un ratito ¡por favor!

Re-edit: recomprada por Auchan (que existe fuera de la Francia) un año antes de Allègre y no hubieba fuera de la Francia por Wikipedia  Mammouth (hypermarché) — Wikipédia

Fuente para la existencia de Auchan fuera de la Francia, el primero a Madrid:  Auchan — Wikipédia  "Histoire" y "internationalisation". Acabo acá por Auchan


----------



## Nanon

Athos de Tracia said:


> También es cierto que en España, lo normal y habitual es hablar de *tijeretazo a la administración.*



Lo cual corresponde a _faire des coupes sombres_, manteniéndose la metáfora del tijeretazo...

Con referencia a Allègre, la cita se tradujo literalmente un par de veces por _desengrasar el mamut_. A este propósito se puede agregar que el mamut es un animal extinto además de enorme, lo cual caracterizaba la Educación nacional como una administración _obesa y obsoleta_. Desde luego, el cuerpo docente llevó a mal el tono negativo de ese discurso. 
Hoy en día _le mammouth_, utilizado isoladamente, puede no tener tanta carga ofensiva, pero _dégraisser le mammouth_ sigue perteneciendo a una visión de _"menos Estado, menos reglas", _a no ser que se use en tono jocoso y/o irónico.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> Con referencia a Allègre, la cita se tradujo literalmente un par de veces por _desengrasar el mamut_.


Por estas tierras, de haber tenido que calcar la expresión (con el fin de traducir la literalidad del enunciado, es decir, con un fin metalingüístico), creo que “mastodonte” habría sonado más idiomático. Y no estoy del todo seguro de que “desengrasar” sea el verbo que se emplearía espontáneamente. Quizá “adelgazar, desengordar” o “poner a dieta al mastodonte”.

En todo caso, a lo mejor cabría preguntarse si la traducción contemporánea al suceso es literal porque lo que prima es poner de manifiesto el tono de la expresión, más allá de su equivalente fraseológico en castellano. También podría seguirse esta pauta en textos de análisis o comentario político, bajo la misma lógica.


----------



## Giulia2213

Me gusta "poner a dieta al mastodonte" 



> Hoy en día _le mammouth_, utilizado isoladamente, puede no tener tanta carga ofensiva,


Au contraire ! C'est justement pour parler d'une administration trop lourde.
C'est plutôt vouloir enlever les règles vraiment absurdes car inapplicables, celles qui font doublon...
Crois-moi, il y en a bien besoin en France !!
Définition du wiki : mammouth — Wiktionnaire



> (Figuré) Personne ou objet imposant.
> Un *mammouth*, voilà comment on peut définir le télescope spatial James-Webb (JWST, une mission de la NASA, de l’ESA et de l’Agence spatiale canadienne), successeur annoncé du célèbre Hubble. *Mammouth* en raison des dimensions de son miroir collecteur de lumière (6,5 mètres de diamètre), de sa masse au décollage (6,5 tonnes) mais aussi de son coût qui n’a cessé d’enfler au fil des années pour approcher aujourd’hui les 9 milliards de dollars. — (Pierre Barthélémy, La chasse aux exoplanètes entre dans l’ère industrielle, Le Monde. Mis en ligne le 10 avril 2018)
> Le 14 mars 1952, le truand Abel Danos, dit “le *Mammouth*”, tombait sous les balles d’un peloton d’exécution dans les fossés du Fort de Montrouge en criant “Vive la France !” — (Éric Guillon, Abel Danos le Mammouth, www.fayard.fr. Mis en ligne le 20 septembre 2006)


----------



## Nanon

Giulia2213 said:


> C'est plutôt vouloir enlever les règles vraiment absurdes car inapplicables, celles qui font doublon...


Non, il ne s'agissait pas uniquement d'une simplification administrative, mais _in fine_, Claude Allègre - comme tu l'as d'ailleurs indiqué au début de ce fil - prétendait bien licencier du personnel. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que _dégraisser / dégraissage_ (avec ou sans _mammouths_) sont connotés (négativement, si on est du côté des salariés...) et qu'il faut prendre garde au contexte dans lequel on utilise cette expression.


----------



## Giulia2213

Merci.


----------



## Giulia2213

**NUEVA PREGUNTA**​
Hola:

J'ai un problème de mammouth ici !

Dans ce contexte, "le mammouth" se réfère à une très grosse ONG, qui a un siège à l'ONU.
Donc non, ce n'est pas un ministère, mais une très grosse ONG qui se prend pour une administration centrale.
Le mammouth car l'organisation est énorme (+ de 1000 salariés, sans compter les bénévoles), d'une incroyable lenteur (il faut envoyer 300 mails en une seule journée pour une réponse monosyllabique, bref, vous voyez le tableau !), elle demande une quantité hallucinante de paperasses à la base pour au final, devoir renvoyer 250 fois les mêmes justificatifs car ils sont tellement désorganisés que la main gauche ne sait pas ce que fait la main droite. Pour couronner le tout, les procédures au mammouth n'ont pas changé depuis les années 60 : c'est peu dire qu'ils sont totalement obsolètes !!
D'où le surnom "le mammouth" pour désigner la grosse ONG qui cause bien des cheveux blancs et crises de larmes à toute l'équipe de l'asso où je bosse.
Au point que ma cheffe a jeté l'éponge avec le mammouth et me laisse gérer de A à Z car je suis la seule qui obtient quelques résultats par la méthode de l'usure. Ma cheffe n'a plus l'énergie de les harceler tellement elle en a marre.
Pour ma part, je bosse pour une petite ONG spécialisée dans les droits de l'Homme en Eurasie. On est genre 4 ou 5 à bosser et je n'ai qu'une seule supérieure hiérarchique.
Ma cheffe me laisse beaucoup de liberté dans le boulot.

*La frase *: "La prisonnière a son "procès" dans même pas une semaine. Et ça fait déjà trois mois que je dois harceler les confrères de ma cheffe *au mammouth* pour qu'ils daignent se bouger le popotin. Car la prisonnière politique a une insuffisance cardiaque suite aux tortures et aux refus de soins médicaux par les matons. J'y crois pas ! 🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️"

Dans ce contexte précis, je ne sais pas si "los colegas *al armatoste*" peut fonctionner.
Pas sûre non plus pour "los colegas *al dinosaurio*" pourrait fonctionner pour mettre en valeur le côté énorme et l'organisation obsolète de la grosse ONG qui se prend pour le machin (l'ONU, d'après le Général De Gaulle) depuis que le mammouth a un siège attitré là-bas.
Quant à "*al mastodonte*" sur l'idée de @swift, je ne suis sûre de rien du tout.

J'ai raccourci au mieux mes hypothèses de traduction, mais j'ai peur d'avoir trop coupé.


Bref, davantage de doutes que de réponses.



Gracias a todxs


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Une possibilité (pour regrouper tout ce que tu veux exprimer): ... *en el dichoso* *organismo / ente mastodóntico*.



> el CSIC es un organismo "mastodóntico, rígido, centralizado, de estilo funcionarial", es decir, obsoleto, inservible.


Ni una entre cien


----------



## Giulia2213

Gracias @Athos de Tracia


----------



## franzjekill

Si bien no te va a servir, porque es regional, igual lo comento: la idea de recortes en la administración pública (de personal o de gastos en general), en mi región (aunque también encuentro en "Actualités" de Google algunos casos foráneos) se suele asociar a una "motosierra". Se ha transformado en un verdadero tópico, con cariz positivo para quienes entienden que los déficits públicos no son sostenibles en el largo plazo, diabólico (tal vez al primero que se le ocurrió emplear la imagen de esta herramienta fue luego de haber mirado "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre" ) para los que creen que preocuparse por el déficit es cosa de la derecha, para los que se benefician del gasto público o aspiran a eso. Así que "Allègre. el de la motosierra" o "pasarle la motosierra / entrar(le) con una motosierra a equis organismo" sonarían naturales en mi región. Si eso es positivo o negativo, dependerá luego del contexto. Algunos ejemplos (dos argentinos, uno español):

"Milei: Hay que pasarle la motosierra a los gastos donde roba la política"
"Javier Milei reveló quién sería su ministro de Economía: Le gusta tanto la motosierra como a mí".
"Olona quiere entrar a la Junta de Andalucía con una motosierra".


----------



## Giulia2213

Gracias.

En mi caso, es negativo.

Car il s'agit d'une organisation (ici privée à 100%) aussi énorme qu'ingérable et dans laquelle la main gauche ne sait pas ce que fait la main droite.
On n'est pas du tout sur un problème de déficit public, mais un problème de gestion générale tellement chaotique que la bureaucratie mène au travail ni fait, ni à faire.
Voilà de quoi donner cheveux blancs et crises de larmes de gigantesque frustration.

Le problème est surtout l'organisation lente, obsolète et très inefficace ; en plus de l'énormité de ladite organisation.


----------

